#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  >  How to delete blank page in word at the end of the document

## prithi

Hi,

May I know how to delete blank page at the end of the word document.

Thank You,
Preethi

----------


## ratcat

G'day

One way is to place your cursor at the end of the last line on the page before the blank page and press delete. Not backspace press delete.

That's one way.

----------


## macropod

On the Standard toolbar, click on the ¶ symobol to toggle the formatting display on/off. On the last page select whatever shows and delete it. If the page remains, the only thing present should be a ¶ character, which represents a paragraph break. Select the ¶ and press backspace.

If the last page results from a table on the preceding page, format the ¶ appearing on the last page with a 1pt font and no space before/after.

----------


## prithi

I did this but still unable to delete... formatting of previous pages are also getting effected :Confused:

----------


## macropod

If the layout of pages towards the end of the document is changing, that suggests you have one or more Section breaks between your last content and the end of the document. Section breaks are used to define page layout. Delete one and the content before the break takes on the page layout of the content after the break. See:
http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/wo...005188540.aspx
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/180258
http://www.word.mvps.org/faqs/Format...thSections.htm

----------

